# Estimating taping and finishing compond



## burns (Jan 3, 2010)

we run automatic taping tools
iam have trouble estimating the taping and finishing compond on my jobs
dose any one know a good idea how much tape i need say per 1000 square foot and taping compond i need say per 1000 square foot
and how much finishing compond i need say per 1000 square foot


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Best idea is to keep track of what you use on all your individual jobs. After a while, a good average will appear. That's what we did years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

drywalltalk.com/f2/mudd-calculation-783

here's an entire thread devoted to the topic.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

when you become a professional at finishing and reached your peak, you will eyeball the job and figure out how many buckets of mud and tape you need. You then will only end up with a half of bucket left over, for touchups.


----------



## burns (Jan 3, 2010)

well thanks for your guys pointless replys if you dont know why would you post crap in my thread some where out there was a forumula for this i just lost it but joepro if your such a pro you should have a better idea then me how to do it if you dont know what iam asking stay out of my thread joepro the drywall king lol get real man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Burns, chill out. If you'd bother too look at the thread I posted for you, you'd see that we all figure it a bit different. Something like "how much mud do I need?" is a question none of us even really think about. We learned that kind of thing long ago and never give it much thought. In fact, I seldom ever figure it myself, my supply house knows my multiplier and, based on the footage of my order, send it out. I have it figured so I almost always have just 1 or 2 boxes left, better than to be short. I pick up the extra when I check over the work and collect.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

burns said:


> we run automatic taping tools
> iam have trouble estimating the taping and finishing compond on my jobs
> dose any one know a good idea how much tape i need say per 1000 square foot and taping compond i need say per 1000 square foot
> and how much finishing compond i need say per 1000 square foot


A good way to figure it out is to mix the mud you have,, run it through your tools, if you get to the end of the mud and its not all finished,,, you need more mud.:thumbsup:


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

bush your looking at 1 roll of tape,1 or 2 boxes of taping and 3 boxes of topping to start..then you can go from there..its only about 20 sheets with 12's


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry its burns..lol


----------



## burns (Jan 3, 2010)

akcajun said:


> bush your looking at 1 roll of tape,1 or 2 boxes of taping and 3 boxes of topping to start..then you can go from there..its only about 20 sheets with 12's


 thanks man was just looking for a ruff idea 
good imput


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

akcajun said:


> bush your looking at 1 roll of tape,1 or 2 boxes of taping and 3 boxes of topping to start..then you can go from there..its only about 20 sheets with 12's


 Five to six boxes of mud ,boy you must be filling a lot of bead or dropping a fair amount on the floor, unless you are using it for knock down also .


----------



## sday911 (Sep 11, 2011)

*This is it!*

Estimating Commercial Drywall - Taping Mud Level 4
Per 1000/SF
(1/2) Roll of Tape (Typ Waste Factor 25%)
(1) 49lb Box of All Purpose (Typ Waste Factor 6%)
(3) 49lb Box of Topping (Typ Waste Factor 8%)

Estimating Housing Drywall - Taping Mud Level 3
(1) Roll of Tape (Typ Waste Factor 10%)
(1) 49lb Box of All Purpose (Typ Waste Factor 8%)
(2) 49lb Box of Topping (Typ Waste Factor 8%)


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

*What is this?*



sday911 said:


> (1/2) Roll of Tape *(Typ Waste Factor 25%)*


:blink:


----------



## sday911 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Jason,
Yes,
Commercial drywall we stand up our drywall. Example:
100/LF of wall 10' Ht. = 1000/SF
You will have a tape joint every 4/LF @ 10' HT.
100/LF / 4 = 25
25 X 10' Ht. = 250/LF of tape
The 25% waste takes care of corner bead and whats dropped on the ground. We have our guys tape corner bead up from the ground 4' so as trades drag there cords around on the job, they don't rip the corner bead off the wall and the added tape on the corner bead does the trick.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sday911 said:


> Hi Jason,
> Yes,
> Commercial drywall we stand up our drywall. Example:
> 100/LF of wall 10' Ht. = 1000/SF
> ...


I think 2Buckjr is the master:thumbsup: when it comes to saving mud as I seen on his angle running video he had half a box on the front of his pants,

Well I thought about it and thought apla-tech can't touch this guy for spotting nails he makes no run back to the mud pail:thumbup:

I bet he beads fast with his no waste Apla-Pants technique


----------



## TAPERT2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Im late to the party i know but my 3c here is 1 ) 500' roll tape covers 
30) 12's or 1500sqft. 1) 60gal bucket ALP. per 30shts, and 1 box PL3 per 20 shts or 1,000sqft. Thats an avg ive used from begining Running Tools , hand taping probly uses more.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Divide sheet count by 6. That will give you plenty of mud most times.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

burns said:


> well thanks for your guys pointless replys if you dont know why would you post crap in my thread some where out there was a forumula for this i just lost it but joepro if your such a pro you should have a better idea then me how to do it if you dont know what iam asking stay out of my thread joepro the drywall king lol get real man


For a total ballpark figure, a box of taping mud gets around 16-20 sheets over 12' rock. Throw in a bag of Quickset for very 50 sheets for prefill. A box of tape gets 200 sheets or better. A box of fill mud for every 10-15 sheets. Another bucket for every 5 sticks corner bead. Texture-no texture? It all matters. This is all off the top of my head. I don't feel like opening my estimating database for specifics. But you should be close.


----------

